# Fuel line hook up for kicker



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I am going to add a 4stroke 9.9 kicker and would like to know the best way to hook the fuel line to the main gas tank or is there a T that you can use.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

sylvan 17 said:


> I am going to add a 4stroke 9.9 kicker and would like to know the best way to hook the fuel line to the main gas tank or is there a T that you can use.


I use Brass Barbed Tee's or Y's ,,plumbing stores have them,,I have seen guys use plastic or Nylon, but they sometimes break,,,I also add a in line fuel filter for the Kicker,,,,


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

I used a Watts stainless ball valve with a "T" connector.

I use the valve to isolate the gas flow from the kicker when not in use.

Beem using for 5 years without a leak.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A standard brass T will work. You'll need a primer bulb between each motor and the T. A lot of boats come standard with two fuel pickups so an extra fuel line can be added without the T. Check to see if yours has one first.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info,very helpful as always.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Go to NAPA and for around $30, you can purchase a brass, three-way fuel valve and 3-barbed/threaded fuel line adaptors. Run your main fuel line, with the primer bulb in it(individual primer bulbs not necessary for this hookup), to the supply side of the valve and two lines to the kicker and main motors. You will want to diagram the pointer positions of the selector near the tee valve on the splashwell with permanent marker(I use M(Main engine), K(Kicker), I(Inlet/supply) so you do not get confused(they DO NOT point to the proper outlet! Blow air thru the inlet port to see which one is open to which outlet position.) Your kicker motor connector, and main motor connector-unless permanently attached to the engine-will serve as check valves and can be left off and laying in the well when not attached to a motor. I've used one of these on two or three boats in the past and they are bullet-proof!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

sounds good,napa is 5 minutes away. Thanks.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Seaturd and I ran a basic barbed brass T and hose clamps after/downstream from the priming bulb with no valves involved. Works for our Merc 90 and 9.9 combos. Couple buck$, done.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Go to NAPA and for around $30, you can purchase a brass, three-way fuel valve and 3-barbed/threaded fuel line adaptors. Run your main fuel line, with the primer bulb in it(individual primer bulbs not necessary), to the supply side of the valve and two lines to the kicker and main motors. You will want to diagram the pointer positions of the selector near the tee valve on the splashwell with permanent marker(I use M(Main engine), K(Kicker), I(Inlet/supply) so you do not get confused(they DO NOT point to the proper outlet! Blow air thru the inlet port to see which one is open to which outlet position.) Your kicker motor connector, and main motor connector-unless permanently attached to the engine-will serve as check valves and can be left off and laying in the well when not attached to a motor. I've used one of these on two or three boats in the past and they are bullet-proof!



Are you saying that each time you switch from kicker to main motor, or main to kicker, you have to turn a valve to feed fuel to the appropriate motor?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Are you saying that each time you switch from kicker to main motor, or main to kicker, you have to turn a valve to feed fuel to the appropriate motor?


That's how I do it(since around 1974), Steve. Pretty easy to reach into the well and turn the valve. The simple three way fitting might work ok but the valve selector eliminates the possibility of o-ring leakage on the fuel bowl/filter(which I've had happen) on the engine I'm not using(usually the kicker). Plus it allows the ability to run the engine dry at the trips end(without disconnecting the hoses) if I want to to keep the alcoholic gas from gumming up the carbs. That's something I usually do(even with lawnmowers/trimmers) since I've had some expensive issues with gas sitting in carbs. Not really much different from using the battery selector switches on a boat.


----------



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

If using a tank with a anti siphoning valve make sure it's in good working condition. If not the small motor mite have a problem pumping gas from the tank. I had to replace mine when the small motor (9.8 4 Stroke) would keep collapsing the primer ball. The I/O ran fine.
John


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

I rig my boat with a fuel/water separator like the one in this link.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops®-Fuel-Filter/Water-Separator-Kit/product/45681/-929794

You can use any fuel/water separator that has dual inlets/outlets. Just run the supply hose from your tank to one of the inlets and then plug the other. Then run a separate fuel line to each motor with each having its own priming bulb (key factor). I rig my boat this way and it works great. No flipping valves or anything plus you get the added security of getting water out of the fuel. My two cents.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

ReelTimeWes said:


> I rig my boat with a fuel/water separator like the one in this link.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops®-Fuel-Filter/Water-Separator-Kit/product/45681/-929794
> 
> You can use any fuel/water separator that has dual inlets/outlets. Just run the supply hose from your tank to one of the inlets and then plug the other. Then run a separate fuel line to each motor with each having its own priming bulb (key factor). I rig my boat this way and it works great. No flipping valves or anything plus you get the added security of getting water out of the fuel. My two cents.


I agree!Love this setup as I run dual tanks and 2 outboards.This setup has endless possibilities and keeps water from getting into the injectors on my EFI Yamaha.It really keeps the crud out.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

yea,after I got in there and looked I got the same filter system on my boat. Thanks.


----------

